# BMH Frame topic...



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...

Just got it back from powder coat on monday, Got arms done wednesday, and completed(minus wishbone) Thursday....
































22'' telescopic cylinders, to cleareance of the convertable top

































The motor and trans will be installed tomorrow and monday or tuesday we will swap it to the body...The complete bottom of the frame is moulded where visiable


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 09:30 PM~14698560
> *This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
> This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...
> 
> ...



what style of cylinders are in the rear...those fat side ports ive seen u post a while back....

and what about those bleeder style?


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:30 PM~14698560
> *This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
> This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...
> 
> ...


Looks clean!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2009, 09:33 PM~14698586
> *what style of cylinders are in the rear...those fat side ports ive seen u post a while back....
> 
> and what about those bleeder style?
> *


These are our new version of telescopic....All side port and not welded...I'm sure it wont be long before the rest copy and try to claim fame :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

if I was smart, I woulda called you guys before ever buying my first set of tools...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Aug 6 2009, 09:36 PM~14698620
> *Looks clean!
> *


Thanks homie, we all here work our asses off....And doing it, while doing our own cars to rep is hella tough...


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD RON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 6 2009, 09:40 PM~14698671
> *if I was smart, I woulda called you guys before ever buying my first set of tools...
> *


Thats not true...Some have the capibilities of doing work, and doing some of your own work is most rewarding...But, fuck it. if you can pay and get it done faster and not have to do all the trial by error...PAY A TOP SHOP to do it...


But thanx Andrew, we do our best to please  ...There was no disrespect it what I wrote, just stating the truth


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw Marty_@Aug 6 2009, 09:44 PM~14698707
> *LOOKING GOOD RON
> *


Need those serial number for those 10 dumps...???? The 3 you need , do you need them asap, our fine when I come down next week....Thanx again brother, for keepin it in the fam..


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 09:40 PM~14698667
> *These are our new version of telescopic....All side port and not welded...I'm sure it wont be long before the rest copy and try to claim fame :biggrin:
> *


how much do they run?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shit looks good bro,how much of them telescopics is gonna be able to stretch out


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Top notch frame work right here!!! just picked up a frame for my new street hopper from BMH last month. Gotta give it up too the whole crew down there for the fast 10 day turnaround


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

howd you get the front cylinders to clear the dogbones im curiuos to see how to get around this damn problem my friendy


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

how low can the car lay with the wishbone in back? ive been told by some that the car won't lay out all the way unless you use a y-bone??


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14698721
> *Thats not true...Some have the capibilities of doing work, and doing some of your own work is most rewarding...But, fuck it. if you can pay and get it done faster and not have to do all the trial by error...PAY A TOP SHOP to do it...
> But thanx Andrew, we do our best to please  ...There was no disrespect it what I wrote, just stating the truth
> *


speaking the truth! :biggrin: 
talkin bout telescopics, im gonna order mine and ur gonna do the damn thing right by the time i get there.


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoyalKnights_@Aug 6 2009, 05:53 PM~14698819
> *how much do they run?
> *



x2 
just for the roller is it still $9400?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for some QUALITY work, and no this isn't an OLD picture, we bring fresh work to LIL on the regular!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TOP NOTCH WORK! keep posting up those pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 09:40 PM~14698667
> *These are our new version of telescopic....All side port and not welded...I'm sure it wont be long before the rest copy and try to claim fame :biggrin:
> *



its gonna happen sooner or later..just at that time if u can just sell them cheaper if they arent already cheaper then the company making similar ones hehe


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking clean homie asalways the new telescopics rock ive got a pair in my hopper the side ports make it nice and gives a gang of clearance


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

so what bout those clearence issues with the cylinders on the dogbones i fixed it but i want to know how a pro gets around it


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

This is a show frame they just did for me, Danny Tinker of "Deviuos Design" painted and Gary jenson strip it. The frame was fully moulded and cut for a single tube driveline
This is a small video clip that Ron took...Not bad for 3 white guys and a *******


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 7 2009, 04:18 PM~14705634
> *This is a show frame they just did for me, Danny Tinker of "Deviuos Design" painted and Gary jenson strip it. The frame was fully moulded and cut for a single tube driveline
> This is a small video clip that Ron took...Not bad for 3 white guys and a *******
> 
> *



ok now that the frames painted and i dont see any holes up on the top of the crossmember for the frame mounts...what are u gonna do...u gonna drill the mounts from underneath or weld them into place?


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

here some pictures


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2009, 03:44 PM~14705870
> *ok now that the frames painted and i dont see any holes up on the top of the crossmember for the frame mounts...what are u gonna do...u gonna drill the mounts from underneath  or weld them into place?
> *


Naw, just set the motor in place ,mark the holes, and drill and tapp the hole.Ron just did 1 yesterday while I was at the shop on the frame posted above


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 7 2009, 04:51 PM~14705934
> *Naw, just set the motor in place ,mark the holes, and drill and tapp the hole.Ron just did 1 yesterday while I was at the shop on the frame posted above
> *



oh okay...just thought id ask..cuz i wouldnt want to scratch that shit up for nothing lol...looks nice..cant wait to get a hold of a 65 impala to work on


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 7 2009, 12:37 PM~14704154
> *TTT for some QUALITY work, and no this isn't an OLD picture, we bring fresh work to LIL on the regular!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



Ron you guys do some great work.


the best part is your wife in here talkin the talk

keep it up Jessica :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Aug 7 2009, 11:37 AM~14704154
> *TTT for some QUALITY work, and no this isn't an OLD picture, we bring fresh work to LIL on the regular!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Paul K+Aug 7 2009, 05:33 PM~14706235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mr. Brawley  , I was lookin at a box I had for you the other day, and I opened it and found some cool ass matching slo-downs to that dump????? Just bustin your balls.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 7 2009, 02:18 PM~14705634
> *This is a show frame they just did for me, Danny Tinker of "Deviuos Design" painted and Gary jenson strip it. The frame was fully moulded and cut for a single tube driveline
> This is a small video clip that Ron took...Not bad for 3 white guys and a *******
> 
> *


Explain what you got going on with the rear suspenion and why the wishbone mounts are so far back on the frame???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 7 2009, 11:27 PM~14708749
> *Explain what you got going on with the rear suspenion and why the wishbone mounts are so far back on the frame???
> *


Only you would ask that, lookin to deep,,,,,,It has a Y-bone with a 9'' and those are for the shocks, playa :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 7 2009, 10:30 PM~14708781
> *Only you would ask that, lookin to deep,,,,,,It has a Y-bone with a 9'' and those are for the shocks, playa :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: my friend. ready for some spiked hawaiian punch! :biggrin:


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Sup Mr. Brawley  , I was lookin at a box I had for you the other day, and I opened it and found some cool ass matching slo-downs to that dump????? Just bustin your balls.... :biggrin:
[/quote]
I know I know that was my bad. you have a good memory :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 7 2009, 09:30 PM~14708781
> *Only you would ask that, lookin to deep,,,,,,It has a Y-bone with a 9'' and those are for the shocks, playa :biggrin:
> *


LOL nice work i had to LOOK at all of it LOL  :biggrin: and yes i do tend to notice out of the ordinary think


----------



## walker32 (Jan 20, 2009)

i am interested in some of the telescopic cylinders i have a 68 caddy vert and 10s hit my window with the top down so i need some that are the collapsed length of an 8 and extend to at least the extended length of a 12


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:30 PM~14698560
> *This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
> This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...
> 
> ...


That looks sick Homie


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

AS USUAL BIG RON DOING IT BIG,BIG PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

What the price tag on a full rolling chassis like that?


----------



## dougy83 (Oct 15, 2007)

dam that looks real nice ron keep it up bmh ttt :werd:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 8 2009, 11:00 AM~14711243
> *AS USUAL BIG RON DOING IT BIG,BIG PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14698721
> *Thats not true...Some have the capibilities of doing work, and doing some of your own work is most rewarding...But, fuck it. if you can pay and get it done faster and not have to do all the trial by error...PAY A TOP SHOP to do it...
> But thanx Andrew, we do our best to please  ...There was no disrespect it what I wrote, just stating the truth
> *


 :0 looks good ron, let me know if you got some company that will ship :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Aug 8 2009, 12:00 PM~14711243
> *AS USUAL BIG RON DOING IT BIG,BIG PROPS HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHats up ???? The Big HomieJose'....,I've been trying to get your cell number, got a new phone and losy all my contacts..Soo get at me fool :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 8 2009, 12:08 PM~14711290
> *What the price tag on a full rolling chassis like that?
> *


Damn good price, thats why we do several a year....There is so many different way and application, but the best are around 9200.00 with wheels and all the upgrades

Even got a caprice frame here ?????


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 8 2009, 01:57 PM~14711809
> *:biggrin:
> :0  looks good ron, let me know if you got some company that will ship :thumbsup:
> *


for 1 or 2 ,like we talked..(Let the hate begin)LOL ,I'll let ya know on Tuesday when we get back in town, going to a Nationals,and gonna win some rings


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 8 2009, 12:41 PM~14712627
> *Damn good price, thats why we do several a year....There is so many different way and application, but the best are around 9200.00 with wheels and all the upgrades
> 
> Even got a caprice frame here ?????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

that shit looks good


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:thumbsup: 
looking good as usual


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 8 2009, 03:41 PM~14712627
> *Damn good price, thats why we do several a year....There is so many different way and application, but the best are around 9200.00 with wheels and all the upgrades
> 
> Even got a caprice frame here ?????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
I'll be there Tuesday to holla!


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 8 2009, 03:41 PM~14712627
> *Damn good price, thats why we do several a year....There is so many different way and application, but the best are around 9200.00 with wheels and all the upgrades
> 
> Even got a caprice frame here ?????
> *



BRO HOW MUCH JUST FOR A FRAME TO BE REFORCE AND POWEDER COATED FOR A CADDY.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Aug 9 2009, 01:02 PM~14717454
> *BRO HOW MUCH JUST FOR A FRAME TO BE REFORCE AND POWEDER COATED FOR A CADDY.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


DEPENDS ON WHAT KIND OF FRAME HOPPING OR LAY AND PLAY, MOLDED OR NOT AND WHAT COLOR COULD BE AS LOW AS 2500 AND AS HIGH AS 3500.....THE BEST WAY IS TO CALL AND WE CAN GIVE YOU AN ACCURATE QUOTE FOR WHAT YOU NEED....ABOUT A 3 WEEK TIME FRAME FROM START TO PICK UP....


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

LOOKING REAL GOOD MAN!!!!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

g-body Frame i just picked up from BMH For my new street car.  
sneak peek


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 21 2009, 09:58 PM~14843151
> *g-body Frame i just picked up from BMH For my new street car.
> sneak peek
> 
> ...


we gonna need more pics now :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

I got some on my old computor of the riddler back when I was I high school :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Aug 21 2009, 06:58 PM~14843151
> *g-body Frame i just picked up from BMH For my new street car.
> sneak peek
> 
> ...


That looks killer homes!!! LOVE THIS SPORT!!!!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

Some more top quality, by some quality people!!!!!!  the truth is the truth.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2009, 08:33 PM~14698586
> *what style of cylinders are in the rear...those fat side ports ive seen u post a while back....
> 
> and what about those bleeder style?
> *


  Ron you making a bleeder to get the air outta the lines??? I've been think'n bout putting a bleeder in a fitting. Just havent gotten around to it yet...cant wait to see what you came up with..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 19 2009, 12:42 AM~15124827
> *  Ron you making a bleeder to get the air outta the lines???  I've been think'n bout putting a bleeder in a fitting. Just havent gotten around to it yet...cant wait to see what you came up with..
> *


Yes we have, but been so busy tooling up for some major sales for the super show, I haven't had much extra time or money freed up to do them in big numbers...Which will keep cost down... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper+Sep 18 2009, 06:23 PM~15122047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all have our special feilds here in the shop and NO ONE can take all the credit,it's a team effort  
I will let my frame guy Jorge,know...I'll pass it along, I give credit where credit is do.. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some pics of a long travel "X" frame we did...Custom wishbone too...


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:28 AM~15125009
> *Here are some pics of a long travel "X" frame we did...Custom wishbone too...
> 
> 
> ...


looks badass Ron, still learnin and cant wait to do a tall lockup car


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Sep 19 2009, 01:43 AM~15125051
> *looks badass Ron, still learnin and cant wait to do a tall lockup car
> *


I'm still learning too....Give me something to look forward in coming to work :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Sep 19 2009, 12:42 AM~15124827
> *  Ron you making a bleeder to get the air outta the lines???  I've been think'n bout putting a bleeder in a fitting. Just havent gotten around to it yet...cant wait to see what you came up with..
> *


ya i would really like to see a bleeder cap that u can use as a plug on top of the Y block instead of a regular plug...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for BMH. what up homies!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:57 AM~15125092
> *I'm still learning too....Give me something to look forward in coming to work :biggrin:
> *


feel u bro, the whole crew is doin their thing, big shout outs!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:28 AM~15125009
> *Here are some pics of a long travel "X" frame we did...Custom wishbone too...
> 
> 
> ...


dam fool turn the lights on in the shop i know jorge is good but frame wrapping in the dark shiiit :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 19 2009, 11:07 PM~15130224
> *dam fool turn the lights on in the shop i know jorge is good but frame wrapping in the dark shiiit  :biggrin:
> *


AFTER HOURS DOING SOME LIL WORK...YOU KNOW IT TAKES THEM HIGH PRESSURE SODIUM LIGHTS 10 MINUTES TO WARM UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Let me know on the tele pm


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 19 2009, 11:28 PM~15130429
> *Let me know on the tele pm
> *


Send it to me and 45.00 will cover the repair and return shipping. I thoght jessica replied to ya :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 10:53 PM~15131005
> *Send it to me and 45.00 will cover the repair and return shipping. I thoght jessica replied to ya :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## onidog63 (Sep 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 19 2009, 12:28 AM~15125009
> *Here are some pics of a long travel "X" frame we did...Custom wishbone too...
> 
> 
> ...


horrible setup


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 13 2009, 03:33 PM~15657489
> *horrible setup
> *


why do you say that :uh:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Nov 13 2009, 05:27 PM~15658520
> *why do you say that :uh:
> *


I'm just playing. that's the setup Ron is doing for my sixty.... maybe not that exact one. but the same exact thing. BMH all day everyday for me here on out


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 13 2009, 08:57 PM~15658819
> *I'm just playing. that's the setup Ron is doing for my sixty.... maybe not that exact one. but the same exact thing. BMH all day everyday for me here on out
> *


baller shit right there


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WHAT GOOD RON I C-YA LOOKING GOOD OVER THERE AT BMH KEEP IT THE GOOD WORK AND POST MORE PICTURE


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2009, 08:45 PM~14698721
> *Thats not true...Some have the capibilities of doing work, and doing some of your own work is most rewarding...But, fuck it. if you can pay and get it done faster and not have to do all the trial by error...PAY A TOP SHOP to do it...
> But thanx Andrew, we do our best to please  ...There was no disrespect it what I wrote, just stating the truth
> *


  true dat


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :ninja:


----------



## ogregal (Jul 22, 2008)

tell ron to upgrade the photobucket account.i cant see anymore pictures to know what the deal is. thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_if you need parts hit us up 2day.. we will be closed this weekend until tue. 9-7-10..

have a safe labor day weekend :biggrin: _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...

Just got it back from powder coat on monday, Got arms done wednesday, and completed(minus wishbone) Thursday....
































22'' telescopic cylinders, to cleareance of the convertable top

































The motor and trans will be installed tomorrow and monday or tuesday we will swap it to the body...The complete bottom of the frame is moulded where visiable


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 7 2010, 02:10 PM~18507769
> *This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
> This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...
> 
> ...


How much 4 that exact setup but different color frame minus the putting it back together.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homies.. super show coming up jus around the corner.. we have everything in stock to fill all your orders.. you kno we always hella bizzy during that time.. you can pre order before & have it wait'n for you to pic it up  1-866-magic-33.. or my direct line 702-222-2112..or you can jus come by the shop as always :biggrin:_


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

How's my Elco frame coming along? Progress pics?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Sep 27 2010, 10:41 PM~18678988
> *How's my Elco frame coming along? Progress pics?
> *


its go'n good.. pics coming soon


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_jus a few more days till the super show.. if you need to pick up parts you can pre order & have em wait'n on you to pic em up at the shop  .. or you can jus come by like alway's.. we'll be glad to see you.. thank's & have a safe trip to vegas.. :biggrin: _


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

do you guys do lincoln frames? just curious.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 5 2010, 12:54 PM~18742048
> *do you guys do lincoln frames? just curious.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 5 2010, 04:09 PM~18742584
> *:yes:
> *


PM'ing you homie.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 5 2010, 05:43 PM~18744402
> *PM'ing you homie.
> *


thanks for the reply.. like i said jus hit us up after the show  we'll put somthing together for you :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how long does it take to get some caprice uppers extended 1" and chromed? and whats the price? :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Sep 29 2010, 10:57 AM~18692928
> *its go'n good.. pics coming soon
> *


any pics yet i wanna make sure im not taking my trailer to vegas for nothing


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 5 2010, 01:54 PM~18742048
> *do you guys do lincoln frames? just curious.
> *


What,$6500 too steep a price to pay for a wrapped frame? :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Oct 6 2010, 06:47 PM~18754882
> *What,$6500 too steep a price to pay for a wrapped frame? :0
> *


who told you that price.. & if it was told to you there is more to it than jus a wraped frame for that price.. :scrutinize:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 6 2010, 07:52 PM~18754936
> *who told you that price.. & if it was told to you there is more to it than jus a wraped frame for that price.. :scrutinize:
> *


Not talking about your shop Ron,sorry for the confusion,it was a local quote up here,aparantly


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville+Oct 6 2010, 08:47 PM~18754882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do, Sorry about the above. :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 7 2010, 01:43 AM~18757622
> *LOL did i say that dave? Nope, All i asked was what they run cause im curious.
> 
> BTW wasnt near $6500 locally. :biggrin:
> *


I heard from a couple guys,that was what a local shop was charging,damn near shit my pants.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Oct 6 2010, 12:08 PM~18751980
> *any pics yet i wanna make sure im not taking my trailer to vegas for nothing
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

how much for a wrapped frame molded shipped to cc texas if yall do shipping


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

how much for a wrapped frame molded shipped to cc texas if yall do shipping


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

o yea n that's for a 84 cutty


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...

Just got it back from powder coat on monday, Got arms done wednesday, and completed(minus wishbone) Thursday....
































22'' telescopic cylinders, to cleareance of the convertable top

































The motor and trans will be installed tomorrow and monday or tuesday we will swap it to the body...The complete bottom of the frame is moulded where visiable


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

looking good homies.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 14 2010, 07:19 AM~18808118
> *looking good homies.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## bmoregoodtimer (Mar 25, 2009)

that looks sweet


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

from what i can see in some of the pics, it looks like theres a chrome dust shield? on the rearend, by the rotor? is the a factory ford thing or can you buy those?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ford player :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

the 1-866-magic-33 line is out of order..we are work'n to get the line back up.. but in the meantime..


please call 1-702-222-2112.. or 1-702-650-9451 :biggrin: thank's[/i]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

This is for the homies inquiring about our frames and time frame work gets done.This is what we can do in 1 month, and not the same picture others post over,and over....
This roller has a ford ( and not our toyota conversion ,I like...but the customer provided this axle...

Just got it back from powder coat on monday, Got arms done wednesday, and completed(minus wishbone) Thursday....
































22'' telescopic cylinders, to cleareance of the convertable top

































The motor and trans will be installed tomorrow and monday or tuesday we will swap it to the body...The complete bottom of the frame is moulded where visiable


----------

